# Yast Quellen für Suse Enterprise 10 SP1



## mc_gulasch (1. Oktober 2008)

Tach zusammen,

ich hab seit wenigen Tagen einen Arbeitsrechner mit o.g. Linux Distri. Ich bin aber bisher OpenSuse User gewesen und hab keine Ahnung von den "Besonderheiten" von Suse Linux Enterprise. Was mich aber am meisten interessiert, ob man die Quellen von OpenSuse auch für Suse Linux Enterprise 10 SP1 verwenden kann und falls ja, welche genau. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? 

Danke sagt das Gulasch!


----------

